# 3D background or rock setup with Black background?



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

which do you prefer?

*** seen some really good 3d backgrounds with the entire back being rocks and only taking up like 2-3" of the tank width.

i have abut 250$ worth of lace rock right now and used most of it in my 75 gallon with a black background.

I cant decide which one i want to do.... how much are good 3d background? they seem expensive...


----------



## Swifterz (Aug 3, 2009)

I just ordered mine from axiton for $90 total when it gets here ill post pics/vid and review it


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I just swapped from rocks and a black background to a slimline 3d background yesterday. The water is still clearing but hopefully by tonight I can post a good picture of the new bg. (in my 55g)


----------



## flyingfox272 (Jan 6, 2012)

I love 3D myself, saving for a Designs by Nature background. I put a home built background in my 46 and I hope to buy one for my 90 soon.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok I went from a black background mounted with oil on the outside of the glass to a precut slimline by designsbynature for my 55g here are the photos to compare

Black









Designs By Nature slimline


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

K im going 3d background.


----------



## Soup3777 (Jan 28, 2012)

what are some good sites to get quality 3d backgrounds for cheap


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Mine came from designsbynature not cheap but judge for yourself. Matt was really good, and responded to my questions really quickly.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

The black background can really make a nice contrast with the fish. I wish I painted it on though.


----------



## Hatter (Aug 4, 2004)

Skurj, I love that background. Can you tell me about that big holy rock on the right?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Hatter I got that fake plastic holey rock from Petsmart, its a Top Fin branded ornament.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How do you get your filter intakes over the 3d background?


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> How do you get your filter intakes over the 3d background?


I just cut the background, I originally was planning to have an ac110 so I actually cut alot more of the background than I needed to. Thats when I found a spray bar kit for the 405. So now I just made a rectangle cut down far enough so that both the inlet and return can still use the suction cup to the glass. For the spray bar I drilled holes large enough to accept some vinyl tubing just large enough to accept the C clips that hold the spray bar.

In the end I am happy with the way it turned out, the only cut thats real obvious is the one I made for the original return from the canister, that cut wasn't used once I went with the spray bar. I do have all of the pieces I cut out, so I could glue them back in to hide them. I might get some Gel super glue and do that in the future.

Task still to tackle.. inline heater...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Sku I used to have that rock work as well!  It was a lil pricey about 50 bucks but it was sweet when I had it. Your 3d background is sick :thumb:


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

BullyBuddies said:


> The black background can really make a nice contrast with the fish. I wish I painted it on though.


You have a point, with my tangs they aren't exactly the most colourful fish and my cyps especially blend in against the background. In the end though... if I have the cash I will go a background before black any day.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pics  before/after


----------

